# ANOTHER reason to hate France



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

FULL NEWS INDEX 




By IAN HEPBURN

STRAY dogs are being skewered on hooks and dragged behind boats as live shark bait, The Sun can shockingly reveal.

The cruel practice takes place on French-controlled Reunion Island in the Indian Ocean, where Prince William spent two holidays. 

A six-month-old labrador pup was recently found ALIVE with a huge double hook through its snout - like the dog above - and another through a leg.

The pup was found in a coastal creek and is thought to have somehow freed itself from a fishing line.

But other dogs and kittens have been chomped up and swallowed by sharks.

The RSPCA plans to petition the French government, demanding an end to the hideous torture.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I didn't need another reason anyway, but I'm not surprised.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm glad to know that I'm not alone with my hate for France. I could go on and on, but they are not worth the time. Maybe just little digs here and there.  Should have fed'em to the nazi's when we had the chance. and send the statue of liberty back. no thanks we will make our own!  one that doesn't look like a man in drag.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

You never need a REASON to hate France.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

But..I LOVE french fries!


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> But..I LOVE french fries!


they're not french, they're from Belgium.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

You know what (And this may belong in like the games section or whats your problem?) But I think theres gonna be some french guy that comes on and gets real insulted, then they'll declair war and then where would you be? Huh? Huh? 

Really though we have our own little canadian french problem... the Quebeca! (Spelt wrong)... thats all I'll say there unless yelled at.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Didn't Quebec try to form its own nation?
I mean, after they lost the Nordiques, what do they have left to offer anyone?:googly:


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Compaints RAXL a whole lot of complaints


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Oh no! the french are coming! the french are coming! hehe. I have already boycotted Bic Pens and lighters. And their snooty wine tastes like high dollar armpit soaked in sewer water. if it wasn't for their large supply of uranium we would have nothing to do with them. nobody would.


----------

